# Carpet plants



## zbp0088 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 55 gal. tank, 48lx12wx21h. I will be using a T5 HO 2 tube 54w each with 6500K. I have pea gravel substrate and the tank has been up and running for over a yr. with plenty of fish. Was goin to try and set up a live plant tank, are carpet plants out of the question? I think i have a good enough set up to grow low light and maybe some med light, any advise would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## MMJ (May 5, 2013)

You may have trouble with something like HC. But you could grow crypt parva, maybe dwarf hairgrass. The depth of your tank may be a problem for HC - not enough light reaching it. Tried growing HC in my 37g with 4 T5's but did not grow very well, even with CO2 and ferts. 

I have a20L with 36" AquaticLife with 1 39w Geissman flora and 1 39w Midday lamp. CO2 2bps. HC growing like mad, sags, swords, red cabomba, crypt parva. Ferts used: Flourish 
root tabs, liquid macros, micros. Water change 25-30% weekly. Temp 78F.


----------

